# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Fernando Taveira Reeff

## Fernando Taveira

Boas a todos ,

Sou apenas mais um leigo de 45 anos com um sonho . Parto do zero absoluto , mas com um projecto ja iniciado . Desde o aquario em forma de diamante feito por medida, a sua altura de 80 cms . Gostava de colocar aqui uma foto, pois irei necessitar de toda a ajuda possivel para que tal trabalho tambem seja gratificante . De material, tenho uma bomba de 2500l/h mas espero substitui-la por outra de 3500 l/h ainda esta semana . 2 lampadas de leds ( aquaspot ) de 12W, Um escomador e um aquecedor , tudo isto colocado numa sump em baixo .  3 cms de areia coral , 30 kilos de rocha marinha . Ja esta em funcionamento faz 15 dias e neste momento apenas vejo agua a correr e so analiso a salinidade da agua , a qual esta dentro dos parametros . Nao tenho pressas ( por questoes monetarias,  so este inicio ja foi bastante dispendioso ) mas so irei colocar la o 1º peixe quando dominar a agua . Peço que me aconselhem o que devo fazer mais . Sei que analises de PH e nitratos devem ser feitos , mas de parametros , tou a zero . Permitem-me solicitar a vossa ajuda ?

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Fernando...

Deixo-te um link onde tens os parâmetros ideais para os aquário de reef... OceanReeFlections Marine and Reef School 101

Claro que não deves ter em conta todos os valores assinalados... aconselho-te veres:

PH, KH, Amónia, Nitritos, Nitratos, Magnésio, Fosfato e Cálcio. 

Se te desenrascares em inglês posso-te ver se encontro o Saltwater Aquariums for Dummies...

----------


## Fernando Taveira

Muito agradecido Helena. Vou aproveitar o feriado e ver se consigo obter o meterial para começar as analises .
Um abraço amigo. Aproveito para te dizer que falo e escrevo bem com o ingles , pois foi em Africa que vivi metade da minha vida .  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando Taveira

Bem, queimei a manha toda de grande superficie em grande superficie e so encontrei kits da Sera ou JBL . Ambos os testes de PH destes dois produtos, tem escala de 0.5 intercalada o que torna dificil por um PH entre 8.1 e 8.3 . Aconselham-me alguma marca mais especifica tanto para o teste PH como para os outros ? A salinidade esta nos 1086 e pelo que li ate agora, esta bem . Temperatura , bem o aquecedor esta programado para 25 , mas se ler o termometro exterior , acusa entre 22º e 24º pelo que aumentei o aquecedor para 26º , confirmando com um termometro interior na sump a temperatura de 25º. Quando coloquei a agua pela 1ª vez , dia sim dia nao , colocava 2 comprimidos ( Bacter Tabs )  para acelerar o ciclo . Hoje se olhar fixamente para o vidro, noto que ha ali pequenos pontos brancos que "dancam" agarrados ao vidro, talvez bacterias , nao sei . É normal ? Outra coisa é o escurecimento da rocha . A maior parte ate esta a ficar acastanhada, outras com algumas partes a ficarem verdes em tom claro . Devo ficar atento a algo ?  De filtracao apenas tenho uma coisa parecida com Sera Siporax e rede de fibra conforme podem ver em foto no anexo . Devo adicionar mais algo ou estou bem ? Outra coisa é a evaporacao da agua . Por dia evapora-me cerca de 1,5 lts de agua .

Um abraço e continuacao de um bom feriado .

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas Fernando.

Aconselho-te os testes da salifert, são muito bons e não são caros.
Em relação ao áqua essa iluminação acho que é muito pouco.
Eu tambem sou novato nos reeffs e vou lendo muito aqui no forum e noutros forums para ir evoluindo, por iso vai com calma.
Boa sorte.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

olá amigo Fernando,

Desde já bem vindo ao Reeforum, hoje já é a segunda vez que digo estas palavras!! :SbSourire2: ! Isso é bom sinal, malta a entrar  para o Hobby!

Amigo, vamos por partes!

-A primeira coisa que o Fernando deve fazer é deixar o aquário quietinho durante 1 mês para maturar a rocha e colonizar o substratoa, no fundo fazer o cicloe do aquário. Se quiser pode ir fazendo testes para ver os parametros! Ao final de 1 mês deve esvaziar o aquário se possivel todo ou pelo menos 75%. Ai sim vai colocar água nova salinada ou do mar e pode começar a fazer os testes mais regulares durante as primeiras 2 semanas até entrar o primeiro peixe.

E porque deixar 1 mês e depois esvaziar!! A rocha viva e substrato vai libertar muita porcaria, amonia, nitratos, nitritos, fosfatos e a água não estara em condições de colocar vivos. Para eliminar riscos deve fazer assim.

- Não sei qual é o objectico desse aquário, mas não vai ser facil ou talvez posso mesmo dizer impossivel de mantar 95% dos corais existentes no mercado. A iluminação é muito fraca e os corais não se aguentam sem luz apropriada. Uns discossomas, Zoanthos e Xenias ainda se possam safar, de resto tudo que meter ira morrer, por isso não gaste dinheiro em corais.

- Com essas medidas 80cm de altura, eu apostava apenas em peixes, e acredita que não fica mal servido que conseguir montar um sistema com anjos anões ( centropyge ).

- Aconcelho a colocação de 2 bombas de circulação com 2500/3000L/H no aquário para ajudar a circulação.


Se quiser comprar alguns testes, aconcelho a Salifert conforme disse o António e no Porto pode encontrar nas seguintes lojas que são especializadas em água salgada:

Sohal (Matosinhos)
Fragario do norte (Espinho)

Estas 2 lojas eu aconcelho o Fernando a dar uma olhada.

Deixo aqui este link muito util, Iniciação aos Aquarios de Água Salgada:

aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ: Iniciação ao Aquario de Agua Salgada


Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Fernando Taveira

Caros amigos Antonio e Carlos, 

Antes de mais , o meu obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Posso dizer que sim,, ando ansioso nisto tudo , mas tenho que admitir que tambem tenho que ter calma pois ainda estou num inicio e tudo parece dispendioso. Ouco muito aqui no forum falar nos testes da Salifert, mas hoje na Maia , junto ao TECMAIA , no armazem da PETHOUSE ( acho que é assim que se chama ) encontrei testes da Nutrifim a cerca de 40 ( teste do PH vem com medidas intercalares de 0.5 ) , sendo uma versao KitPRO em mala a 100 . Sabendo que metade do que esta na mala , no inicio nao irei necessitar e ás tantas um ou outro nao utilize mesmo. Aconselhem-me que estou completamente fora do assunto e toda a ajuda preciso . Irei seguir o conselho do amigo Carlos e visitar a Sohal .
Amigo Antonio, se é que o posso tratar assim , as lampadas que tenho, embora na foto tenha umas de 7W e ainda as tenho por acaso , serao substituidas por duas de 12W e que chegava bem ate ao fundo, ou seja o dobro da iluminacao . Foi-me dito que era a ultima tecnologia em lampadas de baixo consumo ( leds )para aquario dai nem informar aqui o preço . So uma casa no Porto as importa e esta fica junto á Casa de Saude da Boavista  , dai esperar que sejam trocadas, pois as que tenho, estao gentilmente cedidas pela casa ate chegarem as que pedi .
A razao do aquario, foi apenas porque apaixonei-me pelo peixe-leao (Pterois volitans). Desde o facto de ser um predador, á sua beleza toda , quer na cor , na estrutura, quer no seu perigo . Tenho conciencia que vou limitar a beleza do " aquario diamante " , mas foi isso que me levou a construir esta ideia . Dai tambem ser tudo feito por medida , exotico, e acima de tudo original ( pancadas de meia idade ás tantas  :Smile:  ). 
Reparo que somos os 3 quase vizinhos , caia mal um encontro a convite meu,  para um café e troca de ideias? Quanto mais cabecas , mais ideias  ( ás tantas ate caos , mas pronto  :Smile:  )

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Reparo que somos os 3 quase vizinhos , caia mal um encontro a convite meu, para um café e troca de ideias? Quanto mais cabecas , mais ideias ( ás tantas ate caos , mas pronto )


Ui! Não faças isso. Depois de veres o aquário do Basaloco, nunca mais voltas a ser o mesmo. Ficas logo agarrado!

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Ui! Não faças isso. Depois de veres o aquário do Basaloco, nunca mais voltas a ser o mesmo. Ficas logo agarrado!


Muita verdade nesta afirmação.... E eu que o diga!! O aquário do Carlos é uma referência  :Coradoeolhos: 

Outra coisa, essas esponjas e essas malhas pode sair tudo. Só servem para acumular porcaria que depois leva a acumulação de nitratos e fosfatos, se nao forem limpas quase diariamente.

O escurecimento da rocha serão provavelmente algas ou cianobacterias que saõ normais aparecerem durante o ciclo inicial do aquário.

A evaporação é normal e até nem é muito elevada. No meu evapora quase 10 litros por dia.

Qualquer dúvida, é só dizer.

----------


## João Jordão

Boas Fernando

Também sou novato nos reeffs (pela segunda vez, eheh - este bichinho não sai) e vou lendo muito aqui no forum por isso vai com calma.

- Quanto á iluminação, mal vi a foto percebi que era fraca, para corais, vê como fica quando trocares, pois dizes que irá ficar com o dobro.
- Na questão dos testes da Salifert, não me dou mal, e não são caros.
- Também tirava da sump estas matérias filtrantes.

Quanto ao Pterois volitans, já tive um durante +- 5 anos é espectacular, (só ver ele a alimentar-se uii) se for essa a opção felicidades.



Abraço

----------


## Fernando Taveira

Boas a todos,

Tive a ver as fotos do aquario do Carlos , e fico espantado realmente com tanta beleza e cor . Talvez daqui a um anito ou dois, consiga por o meu parecido ( esperemos que sim  :Smile:  ) . Retirando a materia filtrante que tenho actualmente na Sump, que me aconselham a colocar la para uma filtracao em condicoes?

Abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas a todos,
> 
> Tive a ver as fotos do aquario do Carlos , e fico espantado realmente com tanta beleza e cor . Talvez daqui a um anito ou dois, consiga por o meu parecido ( esperemos que sim  ) . Retirando a materia filtrante que tenho actualmente na Sump, que me aconselham a colocar la para uma filtracao em condicoes?
> 
> Abraço


Olá Fernando

Para filtração mecânica o escumador é o principal meio, juntamente com as TPA frequentes. Eu pessoalmente também uso filterbags na queda de água que troco de 3 em 3 dias.

----------


## Fernando Taveira

Boas noites a todos,

Bem , ate Sabado , a unica coisa que farei , é realmente tirar os filtros que tenho na sump. Apos isso , iniciacao aos testes com a ajuda do Joao da Sohal ( nao sei se cai mal aqui a pub, mas nao decorei o apelido  :Smile:  ).  Boa pessoa para primeira impressao e outro gosto em comum, é o uso do capacete   :Smile:  .  Irei relatando , consoante as inovacoes no meu reef  :Big Grin:  .

----------

